# Fav track on GT5



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

We have all been playing GT5 for a while now. Whats everyone fav track?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Monza, the reason being that I managed to do the Sebastien Vettel X2010 challenge on it, after about a million laps :driver:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

TG test track, I really enjoyed the challenges on here but no one seems to want to play now


----------

